# IPSec Tunnel with Leopard



## supanatral (Jun 2, 2008)

I have two hardware firewalls connecting to each other using an IPSec Tunnel. Here is the link for the two devices:

http://hotbrick.com/produto.asp?tipo=2&codPro=7
http://http://www.hotbrick.com/produto.asp?tipo=2&codPro=56

I also have a mobile internet connection for my notebook which connects to a cell phone tower and it has unlimited bandwidth. So, when I'm away from these two locations, I would like to have a tunnel to them. Is there a way to setup an IPSec tunnel to connect to these two locations using mac os x? Hotbrick has software for mac os x to connect to them, but these firewalls will connect to any 3rd party ipsec connection anyways so I'd rather not spend the money. Is there any other way to connect my notebook to the tunnel?


----------

